# B14 beam pattern



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
My debate was B14 section or general, and since only 1 of the 4 pictures is OEM B14 I picked general. 
Sorry i don't have a halo beam. I'll try and get one by the weekend.

Well, this is the left side OEM headlight unit.








This is the right side halo with the BMW E39 5 series Hella D2S projector.








These are the Hella MicroDE 55w halogen fog lamp








There are the Hella FF200 55w halogen driving lamps.









Seth

P.S. Sorry about the inconsistent wall. The wall I went to for the first pics was the neighbors and they just put up a bug tent on their house.
Also some of you may have noticed that the MicroDE beams are sorta crowned towards the middle. Thats because thats the angle that the bumper sits at. Not the cosmetic bumper, the heavy plastic reinforced bumper inside the cosmetic one. Its sorta like ^ . So they peak towards the middle.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

so you have the bmw headlights r better you all ready finished you hid. do you have a write up since im junking my halos i might start a hid headlight prject and just want to know


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah,
I did the how to a few days ago.
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=32703

Its funny there aren't that many views.

Seth


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

OK,
I re-did the pics above to use the same wall.

Seth


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

GOD DAMN THAT IS BRIGHT


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

I need to get some driving lights like that for my trips(the vehicular kind that is).


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Damn our oem lighting sucks good comparison seth


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

About the brightness:
The driving lights just annoy other drivers, and they're useless unless you are on a completely unlit road. 
Then they are unmatched by anything halogen powered. But on those roads you sorta wish you had 4 of them and they were hood monted ...if you know what I mean.
It is hilarious when a driver coming towards me flashes me because he thinks I have my brights on or somehting, and then I flash him my driving lights. 
Awesome.
Its so bright you can see in the backseat of thier car! 
Bet they feel stupid.

But seriously I only use them at night on unlit roads with no traffic. Otherwise it would be 1) a waste of money, 2) not very nice. There is a reason why HID conversion kits are now illegal.

Seth

P.S. Some good 'holy damn bright' music is in order of oomph:
Hail Brittania - don't know
Halleluyah - Mandel
Dies Irae - Motzart Requiem (the nightcrawler scene from X2)
Ode to Joy - Bethoven 9th last movement

P.P.S. Notice the microDE beam pattern is the same as HID without the higher right side. Its a halogen bulb in a xenon housing. And yes they make a xenon version.


----------

